# RPCNA answers only



## BG (Nov 27, 2017)

For those of you in the RPCNA do any of you know if there is a movement to delete the testimony? Is there any chance of a conservative reformation? Are reformed confessional men only welcome in the denomination if they submit to the testimony?


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm not aware of any movement.
There certainly is a chance and I wouldn't be surprised at it.
Absolutely not. There are quite a few with exceptions to aspects of the Testimony.

However, I should note that I don't really understand the recent topic where several expressed their disgust with the Testimony. I always saw it as a bit of a plain English commentary and not as something that in any way supersedes the Confession. I agree with the vast majority of it and find it generally helpful. There are really very few places where there is any disagreement between it and the Confession, and I personally would rather see those highlighted than hidden in an altered Confession.

That said, I personally agree with all aspects of the original Confession and disagree with the Testimony's various rejections and the inclusion of women as deacons, at least in the exact same role. Even so, I've never thought the Testimony was a horrible, liberal thing.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 3, 2017)

I know of no such movement though, admittedly, while I see the Testimony as largely a positive thing (insofar as it, in the main, supports the Confession) I do believe it would be wise if not requisite to return to the original Confession in toto as the standard for faith and practice in the church in order to promote unity across the denominational spectrum. 

A conservative reformation? I see many men in our denomination who want to return to the old ways which is encouraging. But it remains to be seen how influential this will be in the coming generations. 

Yes and no. I know of a few that have been encouraged to "look elsewhere" as some of their convictions are/were not widely celebrated in the RPCNA but they have stayed in the denomination with little or no friction from others.


----------

